
Show HN: NuFHE: A GPU implementation of fully homomorphic encryption in Python - mwilkison
https://github.com/nucypher/nufhe
======
jMyles
Heck yeah. Such an exciting prospect.

(disclaimer: I'm on the NuCypher team also, although I haven't touched this
project yet).

Research into cryptography is in such an exciting pace and direction right
now.

